# SEP 17 VETERANS EXPO in DALLAS "FREE"



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Veterans Expo SEP 17 
3:00pm - 7:00pm @ Sheraton Dallas, 400 N Olive, Dallas TX

Veterans will receive information and assistance with employment, disability compensation, education, home and land loans, and other state and federal benefits.

Thomas Palladino, Executive Director for the Texas Veterans Commission:
"I strongly urge any Veteran interested in learning about his or her benefits to take advantage of this one-stop-shop event."

The Veterans Expo and Clinic is open to all Texas Veterans, active duty personnel and the family members of Veterans and active duty personnel free of charge.

Texas Veterans Commission, Veterans Land Board, U.S. Department of Veteran Affairs, other federal and state agencies as well as nonprofit organizations will be on hand to answer questions.

FREE PARKING @ the SHERATON courtesy of Dallas County.

To register for these events: http://www.tvc.texas.gov/Home.aspx.


----------

